# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  gays around in Saoudi

## dsjeya

Gay Saudi prince guilty of murder
A Saudi prince was found guilty of murdering his aide after subjecting him to a 'sadistic' campaign of violence and sexual abuse. 
will he be stoned to death ?:lildevil;

----------


## Shades

If u wer made to preside over the case!

----------


## seeder

The Foreign & Commonwealth Office (FCO) released its third Human Rights document on the 31st of March for the year 2011. The document improves its coverage of LGBT issues. The FCO is asking NGOs, organisations & individuals to get more involved in order to "help tell our work".

----------


## kadambarivaidya

yes he should be stoned to death in public

----------

